# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  کدومو انتخاب کنم؟؟؟؟

## parisammd

سراسری کرمانشاه یا ازاد علوم دارویی برای داروسازی؟

----------


## INFERNAL

از اونجایی که من با آزاد مشکل دارم میگم برو سراسری :Yahoo (110):

----------


## elm10

تهران بودن مهم تره کلا من آزاد رو ترجیح میدم به سراسری یه شهر دورافتاده!

----------


## parisammd

> از اونجایی که من با آزاد مشکل دارم میگم برو سراسری


حتی اگه دختر بودید و از تهران قرار بود برید؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> حتی اگه دختر بودید و از تهران قرار بود برید؟


واقعا نمیتونم خودمو تو همچین شرایطی بذارم ولی دخترایی رو میشناسم که جاهای دور رفتن
مردمای کرمانشاه ام آدمای خوب و دوست داشتنی ای هستن،از این نظر خیالتون راحت

----------


## elm10

> سراسری کرمانشاه یا ازاد علوم دارویی برای داروسازی؟


به نظرم یه جورایی فقط تصمیم خودت نیست باید ببینی پدر مادرت چی می خوان چون اونا قراره شهریه رو بدن! اگر مشکل از بابت شهریه نداشته باشی آزاد تهران بری بهتره.

----------


## soroush97s

داروسازی و خلاص  اونم از نوع سراسریش فقطططط :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farshid026

*رشته سراسری رو هم بگو خب*

----------


## khaan

داروسازی رشته ای هست که هیچکسی به دانشگاهت کاری نداره. هرجا امکانات رفاهی واست راحت تر فراهم هست انتخاب کن

----------

